# Hello from Texas



## Weeping Willow (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey whats up? I gusess i should say some things about myself. As you can see i am from texas, i am 18, i own a beauiful brown and white mustang gelding who is a bout 8 and is named Magick. Well anyways, im new so hi. lol


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello from Minnesota!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Have fun posting.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It is great to have a fellow Texan and Mustang lover on the forum. I can't wait for pix of your darling.


----------

